# Melbourne Brewers Beerfest entries close Feb 1



## mxd (30/1/14)

Hey Guys,

Only a couple of days to get entries in.

http://www.melbournebrewers.org/index.php/competitions/beerfest/style-guidelines-categories


----------



## OneEye (30/1/14)

In the online entry it asks for a bottle cap ID. This is my first competition so I'm not sure what to put here. Do I assign my own ID?

Also how does one qualify for the novice brewer award?


----------



## mxd (30/1/14)

can be blank, it may be used to help you


----------



## manticle (30/1/14)

Not a big deal - it's to help with identification in case your entry form or barcode get separated. ID is whatever you have written on the bottle (if anything)

Novice brewer is awarded to the highest scoring brewer who has never placed in a vicbrew sanctioned competition.


----------



## OneEye (30/1/14)

Thanks guys! Much appreciated as always


----------



## Grainer (31/1/14)

I was a bit too slow to get them in to the fermenters...no entries for me


----------



## Bentnose (1/2/14)

Damn I forgot all about this competiton, can't get to the brew shop in time, next year eh!


----------



## OneEye (1/2/14)

Submitted a few beers. Very first competition for me, looking forward to getting some feedback from someone who I _haven't_ forced to drink my beers :beer:


----------



## timmi9191 (4/2/14)

Do we know how many entries per category as yet?


----------



## manticle (4/2/14)

Won't know till at least sunday when all have been collected, sorted and registered.


----------



## Yob (4/2/14)

2 entered, not overly hopeful as they are probably a touch out of style guides.. But hay gotta give it a crack


----------



## timmi9191 (4/2/14)

manticle said:


> Won't know till at least sunday when all have been collected, sorted and registered.


Cheers


----------



## timmi9191 (10/2/14)

Bumping for an update?


----------



## manticle (10/2/14)

There were about 180 entries all up from memory.

I won't give you the exact breakdown at the moment but categories ranged from around 10 to close to 40 with most around 15-20.


----------



## mxd (10/2/14)

manticle said:


> categories ranged from around 10 to close to *40 *with


40, that's a nice big flight, the judges will certainly be happy after that one


----------



## manticle (10/2/14)

You'd never guess which one.


----------



## mxd (10/2/14)

don't say mead ?


----------



## manticle (10/2/14)

Nope.


----------



## timmi9191 (10/2/14)

Awesome..

Away camping for judging day with 2 kegs worth of 2 entries..

Will be glued to the iPad for the results!!


----------



## Yob (13/2/14)

With no IPA cat this year, I wouldn't be surprised if pale got bombed pretty hard, 

40 is a hell of a flight, nearly 4.5 hours of solid judging... 

Contact Linton, we believe in you


----------



## manticle (13/2/14)

Isn't IPA in strong ale category?


----------



## mxd (13/2/14)

manticle said:


> Isn't IPA in strong ale category?


nope


----------



## manticle (13/2/14)

Must have been looking at last year's entries. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## mxd (13/2/14)

who ever's popping down for the comp remember it's valentines day and I like roses :wub:


----------



## OneEye (13/2/14)

Will place getters be posted here (or anywhere) on the day? How long does it typically take to get scoresheets back?


----------



## manticle (13/2/14)

Winners and place getters are announced on Saturday afternoon.

The results for all competitors are usually available a few days later but be patient - it requires humans uploading, data checking etc.

If you entered via compmaster, the scoresheets are available a few days after the comp (again - requires human scanning). Otherwise you need to wait for them to be posted.


----------



## itguy1953 (13/2/14)

I have drawn the short straw (with Dave also from Bayside Brewers). We have the Pale Ale flight. 42 entries including 28 American Pale ales. 

Looking forward to a big day starting at 9:30am on Saturday. I think I will sleep well on Saturday night. 

Another Bayside Brewer is doing Strong Ales - 12 entries. He is the designated driver.


----------



## manticle (13/2/14)

There's a few extra judges from the friday who might be allocated to share the load. Consistency of judges is one thing but 42 apas puts a hole in pure conceptual notions of consistency.

I'm not judge director so don't hold me to it.


----------



## Toper (13/2/14)

Yob said:


> With no IPA cat this year, I wouldn't be surprised if pale got bombed pretty hard,
> 
> 40 is a hell of a flight, nearly 4.5 hours of solid judging...
> 
> Contact Linton, we believe in you


A bit more than 4.5 hours Yob,you're bloody optimistic  And depending on who decides to bomb out and not turn up,there's a few stewards from Friday night who can possibly be called in if needed,and yes,42 APA's is a big flight for anybody,even Linton :lol: Got my bags packed and looking forward to it,always a great weekend,see all you folks there. :drinks:


----------



## itguy1953 (14/2/14)

42 total entries. Only 28 APAS.


----------



## Toper (14/2/14)

My stuff,too many beers last night


----------



## manticle (14/2/14)

42 of any kind of beer is a massive flight regardless.


----------



## idzy (14/2/14)

manticle said:


> 42 of any kind of beer is a massive flight regardless.


I facilitated my first tasting the other night and that was 8. Even that was massive. I can't imagine 42. Pity SWMBO kicked up a stink, because the judging last Sunday was on the next street from me! :angry2:

Will have to work something out for the next one, send her away for the weekend or something... :beerbang: :chug:


----------



## AJ80 (14/2/14)

Just hope my aussie pale ale is tasted before judges faces are wrecked with massive hop bomb APAs... ;-)


----------



## manticle (14/2/14)

Almost certainly.
Flight order is worked out by people who know what they are doing.


----------



## Yob (14/2/14)

Aussie pale is likely to be judged separate to the American pales I should think


----------



## OneEye (14/2/14)

Just popped the top on a few beers that I bottled at the same time I bottled the comp beers. First time bottling from the keg and I may have to revisit my process. A little oxidation in my apa... All bottles taste quite different to my kegs :/


----------



## AJ80 (14/2/14)

Figured that'd be the case. Thought the two were in the same category of 'pale ale'.


----------



## itguy1953 (14/2/14)

Yob said:


> Aussie pale is likely to be judged separate to the American pales I should think


All Pale Ales being judged by one set of judges. The Kolsch, Irish Red ales, aussie pale, Belgian Pales, English Pales all judges first. Then we do the hop bombs. 

14 non-APAs first, then 28 APAs. Best this way to get a standardised score from same judges. Just bloody hard work for the judges. Well ..... Someone has to do it. I am one of the judges that drew the short straw. 

A good 7 hours of judging.


----------



## Yob (14/2/14)

Gosh... Good luck


----------



## timmi9191 (15/2/14)

Any results?


----------



## Yob (15/2/14)

Easy tiger..they'll have barely finished let alone enter all the data


----------



## timmi9191 (15/2/14)

I've gotsa know...


----------



## djar007 (15/2/14)

Zztop . Like it.


----------



## fcmcg (15/2/14)

Yob said:


> Easy tiger..they'll have barely finished let alone enter all the data


What so you mean !?! They have only just begun drinking....besides its only a top up from last night lol


----------



## timmi9191 (15/2/14)

Djar- wasn't thinking zztop but great call, that had slipped my mind. Was thinking Dirty Harry - did I fire 6 shots or only 5...


----------



## timmi9191 (16/2/14)

Woohoo results are up


----------



## manticle (16/2/14)

Link for the rest of the interested?


----------



## timmi9191 (16/2/14)

http://www.compmaster.com.au//compmaster_resultSummary/17/full


----------



## OneEye (16/2/14)

Sweet as! Very happy with the results of my first comp. Even managed to place! and 120 in the competitive pale ale category Thanks to the organisers... a tough few days of judging I bet!


----------



## Andyd (16/2/14)

Sorry guys - it was a long night followed by a long morning.

Official results are now up on CompMaster 

Full Results: here
Summary: here

Scoresheets should become available by Wednesday evening on CompMaster.

Prizes and trophies will either be mailed out or delivered to club meetings as appropriate within the next 6 weeks.

The Big prizes aren't up there yet - hoping to get some new code built tonight. However, the other results were:

*Champion Brewer:* John Kingston - Westgate Brewers (7 points)

*Beer of Show:* Haig Jason - Melbourne Brewers (Belgian Pale Ale, 126 points)

*Club of Show:*

1) Melbourne Brewers (19 Points)
2) Westgate Brewers (15 points)
3) Bayside Brewers (11 points)
4) Worthogs (2 points)

(Note for those who were there: A tie for second place in Meads was announced at the event, however countback results in breaking the tie, changing the point allocations)

A big thank you to everyone who entered, and especially those who got involved, notably:
Grand Ridge Brewery for their continued support of the event
Our prize sponsors, Brewers Choice, The Brewers Den, Buckley's Beer, Temple Brewing, Grain and Grape, Home Make It, and Keg King, Hop Dealz Australia and Hargreaves Hill
All the judges and stewards (especially Bayside for sending down a contingent on Saturday)
Richard and Scott, who did a brilliant job of keeping the show running for judges and stewards
The Melbourne Brewers Committee, who pulled together all the threads.
Cheers all, and see you again for another great party at Grand Ridge next year.

Andy


----------



## Andyd (16/2/14)

moosebeer said:


> Sweet as! Very happy with the results of my first comp. Even managed to place! and 120 in the competitive pale ale category Thanks to the organisers... a tough few days of judging I bet!


I was on Pale Ales yesterday - 45 beers... quite a job 

That said, I was really impressed with the quality of most of the beers. 

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## manticle (16/2/14)

Sorry for editing your post Andy - just some slight corrections and additions to sponsors.


----------



## fcmcg (16/2/14)

Yeah baby...
Westgate did okay 
I'm pretty happy with a first for my wit and second for the ris !!
Thanks Melbourne Brewers


----------



## Andyd (16/2/14)

fergthebrewer said:


> Yeah baby...
> Westgate did okay
> I'm pretty happy with a first for my wit and second for the ris !!
> Thanks Melbourne Brewers


Well done Ferg!

You'll be happy to know I was pushing the Westgate cause last night in our discussions on next years date, and it looks like (despite another Valentines day clash) we will most likely move back to the 2nd weekend in Feb so that you guys are able to come down and join us... so start getting that bus ready 

Stay tuned for final details!


Andy


----------



## NealK (16/2/14)

Woohoo! My vienna came 1st!
I should point out that I am a Wetsgate Brewer but the results show that I have no club. I don't think it would have changed the final scores but it would have made it much closer.
A big thank you to the Melbourne Brewers for organising the comp and giving me my First ever winner!
I really can't stop smiling right now!

edit - My fault about the no club thing, I forgot to change my compmaster details after I joined Westgate Brewers.


----------



## MartinOC (16/2/14)

NealK said:


> Woohoo! My vienna came 1st!
> 
> I really can't stop smiling right now!


Well done, Neal!!

Getting a prize is very good. Getting a winner is another thing altogether. Feels great, eh!!


----------



## timmi9191 (16/2/14)

Anyone know what the beers were that topped the speciality category? 

I got 6th with a black ipa - not too bad...


----------



## Andyd (16/2/14)

timmi9191 said:


> Anyone know what the beers were that topped the speciality category?
> 
> I got 6th with a black ipa - not too bad...



1st: Ian Bennet - Black Rye IPA
2nd: Barry Roberts - Baltic Porter with Elderberry
3rd: Grant Morley - Hazelnut Northern Brown Ale


Andy


----------



## timmi9191 (16/2/14)

Whipped by another black ipa - i got some work to do 

Cheers

Well done to everyone!


----------



## Andyd (16/2/14)

OK Folks,

For those of you itching to find out how you went...

I've just finished uploading all the scoresheets. I've done the usual random check to make sure the scoresheets are correctly aligned, but if there are any problems please let me know and I'll get on it asap.

As usual, if you have entered using CompMaster you can access your result sheets via your account (My Results page).

If you have an account but didn't enter through CompMaster, your sheets will NOT be available online to you by default. If you are in this boat I'll do my best to swing them across if you let me know, but no guarantee on when that will get done - you will get them via snail mail anyway if you're in this camp.

If you don't have an account, you're in the same boat as above... you can create an account, and I'll most likely get around to swinging the sheets across by the end of the week.

Congrats to all who entered - enjoy the feedback!

Andy


----------



## fcmcg (16/2/14)

NealK said:


> Woohoo! My vienna came 1st!
> I should point out that I am a Wetsgate Brewer but the results show that I have no club. I don't think it would have changed the final scores but it would have made it much closer.
> A big thank you to the Melbourne Brewers for organising the comp and giving me my First ever winner!
> I really can't stop smiling right now!
> ...


Yep...
Westgate had two blokes who placed this year who had "no club"
We would have won club of show...
Next year 
Well done Neal
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## timmi9191 (16/2/14)

No scoresheets in my results andy?


----------



## fcmcg (16/2/14)

Andy,
Thanks for your efforts...
I don't have score sheets uploaded via compmaster (entered via compmaster)
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Andyd (16/2/14)

Sorry boys - forgot to hit the "Publish" button...

Try now.

Andy


----------



## lmccrone (16/2/14)

Bloody ripper, a first, its as unexpected as it is welcome!

However I'm also a member of the Westgate brewers, I thought I put this on the form.

Oh well hard to complain about anything with a score of 120


----------



## fcmcg (16/2/14)

Well done Luke !


----------



## NealK (16/2/14)

Andyd said:


> OK Folks,
> 
> For those of you itching to find out how you went...
> 
> ...


Fantastic work Andy, I can't believe that the result sheets are up already!


----------



## OneEye (17/2/14)

Do we know who scored the Novice Brewer award? Is that awarded for best all round performance or just on best single beer?


----------



## Andyd (17/2/14)

I've just gone through the rules with MIke G, as we had a draw for Novice.

The tie was between Charlie Hall of Melbourne Brewers (120 pts) and Luke McCrone of Westgate Brewers (120 pts).

On count-back, and by 2 points on overall impression, the winner of best novice was Luke. Congratulations to you both guys - that's a brilliant score for novice entries!

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## fcmcg (17/2/14)

So Andy..seeing as you've now pegged Luke as a westgater..does that mean Westgate win Club of show lol


----------



## lmccrone (17/2/14)

Well this is excellent news! Obviously the ability to tell people i make award winning beer is more than reward enough however I assume I am also entitled to prizes, prizes, prizes, any one know what these might be?


----------



## manticle (17/2/14)

Just finalising at the moment - we were a bit late getting this organised this year but we have an assortment of vouchers from our sponsors as well as some bits and pieces of equipment and beer.

Grain and grape, Temple, Buckleys, brewers Den, Hergreaves Hill, Keg King, Hopdealz Australia, Home make it and Grand Ridge all sponsored very generously so your prize will be something brew related and possibly something beer related.

If the prize is a voucher or exchangeable for a voucher, it will be mailed to you. Alternatively pick up will be arranged either between you and MB or you and the sponsor.

Stay tuned and stay patient. Trophies will also be forthcoming.


----------



## Andyd (17/2/14)

Ferg,

We had a precedent set in a pervious competition, where three of our guys had entered without specifying the club. At the time I made the call to accept the entries as submitted by the entrants, since as manager of the comp database and a member of Melbourne Brewers, I did not want to create any misconceptions that we had manupulated the system to our benefit.

On that basis the entries will stand as they are for this competition also.

I will be putting a note on the entry form to have entrants confirm their club membership. This will be taken either from their account profile, or from the over-ride drop-down that is on the entry form today.

I'm happy to have the discussion with other club presidents about how we handle similar situations in future; personally I believe that in order to avoid a situation where clubs could start soliciting unaffiliated brewers after the event to pump up results (which I am NOT insinuating would happen in our current community - it's just a possibility however inconceivable), we need to acknowledge the clubs as specified at the time of entry, particularly since we do have brewers who enter specific beers as members of different clubs at times.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Andyd (17/2/14)

Luke, the prize for Best Novice is awarded by Vicbrew in all events, and is a cheque for $60.

We'll be getting this out to you shortly.

Regards,

Andy


----------



## Andyd (17/2/14)

For those who are interested (and a few are, based on PMs this afternoon) here's the deal with Best Novice:

Firstly, this is a Vicbrew prize, and is a part of all Vicbrew affiliated competitions. As such the prize has always been a cash prize (currently $60) paid by cheque from Vicbrew directly.

The rules for qualification are that you only qualify if you have not had a beer place 1st, 2nd or 3rd in a VicBrew qualified competition.

Your best scored beer is considered (only). The placing of the beer is not considered, only the total score.

In the event that there are two novices with the same total score, the tie is decided first by Overall Impression scores, and then Flavour scores. If it remains a tie, then the beer with the lowest spread of scores across judges is considered to dictate the winner of best novice.

[ As an interesting aside - all this has led me to further investigate the qualification rules, because as I read it, you could potentially continue to win best novice until you get a beer to place in a competition, but I'm not sure that is correct. ]

Now, for this event we had four novices all on 120 points. Luke wins on the first tie break (overall impression) by being 2 points clear of the next beer.

Hope that helps!

Andy


----------



## fcmcg (17/2/14)

Andyd said:


> Ferg,
> 
> We had a precedent set in a pervious competition, where three of our guys had entered without specifying the club. At the time I made the call to accept the entries as submitted by the entrants, since as manager of the comp database and a member of Melbourne Brewers, I did not want to create any misconceptions that we had manupulated the system to our benefit.
> 
> ...


Andy..I was taking the piss mate ...
We , at Westgate like to try and do our best at beating all the other clubs !
I wouldn't expect a retrospective award...
The placings are what they are..
As I said ...having a laugh...still very happy for those guys ! And proud that they are Westgaters !
Thanks Andy !
Ferg


----------



## Andyd (17/2/14)

No prob Ferg - just putting it out there for the record and transparency...

On another note I was chatting with Dale and Barry at the event on the weekend about us getting the clubs together for a bit of a social BBQ... will chat with you offline at some stage.


----------



## fcmcg (17/2/14)

Andy,
A social BBQ would be a great idea...
I know we have mooted the idea before ... Club night at ANHC is always a blast...
I can't go to ANHC this year what with a new baby ( 4 week old ) and a toddler ....
Maybe we can suss some dates ...
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## hexman (19/2/14)

Wow, Pretty happy coming 1st with my RIS! My first win.

Are the spoils available to be picked up rather than wasting money on postage?


----------



## manticle (19/2/14)

They will be.


----------



## hexman (6/3/14)

manticle said:


> They will be.


Any idea when, or where details might be posted?


----------



## Black n Tan (6/3/14)

try this hexman ww.compmaster.com.au//compmaster_resultSummary/17/full


----------



## Yob (6/3/14)

Results are on Compmaster if you entered that way?


----------



## manticle (6/3/14)

He's not after results - he's after prizes.

I'll check with the committee but PM AndyD hexman. I know westgate brewers had arranged to pick theirs up recently.


----------



## hexman (7/3/14)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Andyd (10/3/14)

Folks,

Just to update you on Prizes. The Trophies have been re-cut and delivered, so should be ready to pick up towards the end of this week.

Any prizes that won't fit in a small parcel (or are breakable) need to be picked up from the Brewers Den in Boronia - give Peter a call and he'll arrange to have them ready for you.

Anything not picked up after about 8 weeks will be redistributed in a manner the club sees fit (just because we can't clog up Pete's shop for too long).

And now, onto the prizes:

Sponsors
A big thank you first to all our prize Sponsors:
* Grand Ridge Brewery
* The Brewers Den
* Grain and Grape
* Home Makeit
* Hop Dealz Australia
* Buckleys Brewing Co.
* Hargreaves Hill Brewery
* Keg King
* Temple Brewing Company
* Purvis Cellars
* Vicbrew


Trophies:
Trophies are available for 1st, 2nd and 3rd places in each category, and also for Best Brewer, Beer of Show and Best Novice Brewer. 
 2nd and 3rd place will be mailed out to you, as will 1st place if you don't have a physically difficult prize to mail.

Prizes:
Prizes are allocated to first prize in each category, Best Brewer, Beer of Show and Best Novice as follows:

* Best Brewer: Opportunity to brew at Buckley's Brewing Co. in Healesville (to be arranged between the brewer and brewery)
 * Beer of Show: A Keg of Grand Ridge beer
* Best Novice: $60 (provided directly by Vicbrew)

 * Dark ale 1x $100 voucher from Brewers Den
 * Dark Lager 1x Buckleys slab, 1x $50 Grain and Grape voucher
 * Strong Ale 1x Hargreaves Hill Slab, 1x $50 Grain and Grape voucher
 * Strong Lager 1x $50 Grain and Grape voucher, 1x $50 voucher from Purvis Cellars
 * Specialty 1x Keg King bottle filler, 1x Keg King Growler
 * Wheat 1x Keg King magnetic stirrer machine (retail value $100)
 * Stout/Porter 1x Keg King growler, 1x Grain and Grape $50 voucher
 * Mead 2x $50 voucher from Home Makeit
 * Pale Lager 1x $50 voucher for Temple Brewing Company, 1x $50 voucher from Purvis Cellars
 * Pale ale 2x $50 voucher from Hop Dealz Australia


----------



## OneEye (19/4/14)

Should we have received the trophies by now? Is anyone else waiting for theirs?


----------

